# How many hours do you spend listening classical music each week/day?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Average: I spend 3-4 hours a day. At least 2 hours of opera at the gym while lifting weights (4 times a week), 30 minutes when I am on the trademill (opera DVD)
1.30 hours here and there.



Martin


and you?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That depends, I think. If you're talking about deep, concentrated listening, then it's unfortunately not very much, a few hours a week. Although I'm trying to improve on that area. But I listen to classical music more "shallowly" rather often. Several hours a day, often.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The key word here is average. I think I spend on average similarly about two to four hours; some days many more, some days maybe an hour (unless one is physically doing something else that makes it hard/impossible to do so). Travelling is a challenge. I often bring recordings with me (maybe just one or many more).

But I guess central to all of this is that it goes without saying that I endeavour to listen to music everyday. There is so very much music out there that a day without listening to at least something (even for ten minutes) is almost a day wasted as far as exploring music is concerned, compared with the amount of junk entertainment out there like much of free-to-air television.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Not very much, unfortunately.. I mostly listen to talk radio nowadays. I get into moods where I'd like to hear nothing but classical for a few days, but I can go without it for a week at a time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

On average I listen to 2 or 3 CDs a day... sometimes less or none... other times quite a bit more. Thus on average I'd say 2-3 hours a day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I listen when my soul urges for music OCH ACH HOW PROFOUND, sometimes I may listen to 2-3 works per day, sometimes spend whole week listening to nothing at all.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Nothing at all?*

I listen when my soul urges for music OCH ACH HOW PROFOUND, sometimes I may listen to 2-3 works per day, sometimes spend whole week listening to nothing at all. 

Nothing at all? I prefer not to eat! I can't a single day without music.

Martin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nearly every weekday - anything between two and four hours and maybe more on weekends if I'm not out anywhere. Always with headphones, too - I like to feel cocooned.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I listen when my soul urges for music OCH ACH HOW PROFOUND, sometimes I may listen to 2-3 works per day, sometimes spend whole week listening to nothing at all.
> 
> Nothing at all? I prefer not to eat! I can't a single day without music.
> 
> Martin


Me too. I can go nuts if I spent a whole day without music (addiction maybe, is it possible?).
I listen to 4-6 CDs a day, if less I feel waste.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot. Many hours. I keep it on for most of the day when Im around my computer. It would be nice if I had the time to just sit and listen to music and do nothing else, unfortunately I dont. Plus I personally feel having classical music on in the background heightens the vibration of a room. It makes the atmosphere pleasant. I also practice classical guitar for around 3 hours a day, so technically I am listening to myself play classical compositions during that time as well. I'm not the kind of guitarist that likes to repetitively play scales and such very often, (sometimes yes for difficult passages,) but for the most part I enjoy playing full pieces of music and gradually improving in that way.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I probably get about 7-10 hours of concentrated listening a week. But being a music student I'm probably listening to music (either in the background or playing) 6-10 hours a day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have a choice anymore. I must. 

Excluding the 3-4 hours of practicing everyday, which is all classical... I listen to 1-3 hours a day, depending on whether or not it's a school day, or I'm busy for some other reason. I can listen to Pandora Radio for hours straight while doing other things on the computer.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

More than many, but not as much as some. 3 hours average. Maybe 6 or 7 hours on weekends.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nix said:


> I probably get about 7-10 hours of concentrated listening a week. But being a music student I'm probably listening to music (either in the background or playing) 6-10 hours a day.


This would be a comparable ratio to what Im doing as well. Since visiting this message board Im consciously trying to spend a bit more time in the 'concentrated listening' area. Something I have perhaps over looked somewhat in the past.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I haven't listened to a whole lot of music lately. Between classes, composing, practicing and just goofing off (plus that unfortunate inconvenience to which we are all bound called eating and drinking), there isn't a whole lot of time left to me to just listen.

Edit: So I suppose something like 5 hours weekly on average, or something like that.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

World Violist--are you in music history classes?

I often find I have little time to explore music I want to get to know better while I'm at school because most of my listening time is devoted to the music on which I will be tested. Which is frustrating sometimes, even though music history has introduced me to some music I might not have discovered otherwise.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Meaghan said:


> World Violist--are you in music history classes?


I'm not yet in music history, but I will be starting next semester.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I often find I have little time to explore music I want to get to know better while I'm at school because most of my listening time is devoted to the music on which I will be tested. Which is frustrating sometimes, even though music history has introduced me to some music I might not have discovered otherwise.


I have found a way to avoid that problem is to not follow listening assignments. Less then satisfactory grades may then be in the mix, but it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.

And World Violist, I guess we don't follow similar ideologies. In that for me the 3 most important things in life are music, sleep, and FOOD!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

since now I'm working at home and work like 8 hours daily then that's how much hours I get. but it is not concentrated listen because of work and noises around. for concentrated listen it is usually before I go sleeping, that is like 15 minutes then zzzzzz..... something similar on early morning.... that's why I always familiar with the first movement... on most pieces.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I listen 2-3 hours on most weekdays and then 6-12 hours each day of the weekend .


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

well I listen to music constantly, it's not always classical but lately it has been. usually from the time i get home from school until bed..so like from to 2pm to midnight on weekdays. weekends...i have no clue. probably less considering i'll be practicing music a lot (which may count) or im out and about


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I listen while in my workshop. On avg it is about 8 hours per day. I build flutes using hand tools so it is a fairly quiet process and though I, of course, need to pay attention I find it allows me to listen very deeply. I will sometimes listen to the same music all day because little things will stand out that give a more complete picture of the music. I also play the flutes I build~when traveling, I drive most places (sometimes in the car for several days), I also listen though I find this is more superficial listening~guess paying attention is important when moving at 75mph! 

In the house I have to share the music time with my family (unless I am on the computer) so less classical (baroque) and a little more reggae which I like too!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

On average somewhere between two or three hours a day I guess. On working days much less, in the weekend and other non-working days much more.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Similar pattern to others: maybe 2 hours on week days, a bit more in the weekend. Currently finished the first of four weeks without music (trip to China).


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's hard to find good 30+ minutes of uninterrupted time. I can usually have 30 minutes on the way to work, one hour after dinner, 30 minutes before I fall asleep on bed. Some times on weekends, I get extended period of time (2-3 hours) to either listen to a long symphony or a series of piano sonatas or chamber works.

They add up a lot but I can say maybe 2-3 hours of *truly* focused listening time per week.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Interesting...*

I am not retired at all and I find a lot of time to listen...I am hungry of music..Are you hungry of music. I thinks there is a site about music being a sickness. I don't think it is a sickness because I feel real pleasure. My wife says I am an hedonist....Maybe I am. I avoid unoleasent things and I am hungry for pleasen things. The same with music. For me boring music or music I don't like I avoid it.

Here we have many musicians...Maybe for many of you - musicians- music is more a kind a job, is it not? is the pleasure still there? Are all of you professional musicians? I also know we have very young people like the young flutist I cannot pronounce her name (I'm sorry, I know is Finnish but it sounds Chinese for me...LOL)...are you going to be professionals...I mean Music is going to be your job or it is already? My son is a musician as I probably have said and it is a life of sacifice but he didn't notice that, he lives for his music. Does music have for you the same meaning than for us? Or it is more a job than anything else?....I'll make the most awful comparison of all! Usually people like sex...What about prostitutes.....double LOL. Martin is crazy! Well... I think I liked the image. The prostitutes usually don't enjoy sex anymore...Do they?

Please do not be exasperate and explain calmly your point of view...you don't have to....LOL

Friendly.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

pleasant
==================================================


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> ...that's why I always familiar with the first movement... on most pieces.


It's good thing you like chamber music (did I remember right?) so you can at least finish the first movement.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am not retired at all and I find a lot of time to listen...I am hungry of music..Are you hungry of music. I thinks there is a site about music being a sickness. I don't think it is a sickness because I feel real pleasure. My wife says I am an hedonist....Maybe I am. I avoid unoleasent things and I am hungry for pleasen things. The same with music. For me boring music or music I don't like I avoid it.
> 
> Here we have many musicians...Maybe for many of you - musicians- music is more a kind a job, is it not? is the pleasure still there? Are all of you professional musicians? I also know we have very young people like the young flutist I cannot pronounce her name (I'm sorry, I know is Finnish but it sounds Chinese for me...LOL)...are you going to be professionals...I mean Music is going to be your job or it is already? My son is a musician as I probably have said and it is a life of sacifice but he didn't notice that, he lives for his music. Does music have for you the same meaning than for us? Or it is more a job than anything else?....I'll make the most awful comparison of all! Usually people like sex...What about prostitutes.....double LOL. Martin is crazy! Well... I think I liked the image. The prostitutes usually don't enjoy sex anymore...Do they?
> 
> ...


Personally, being a musician I think it would be hard for a non-musician to grasp the level of pleasure a musician/artist gets from music. Its nothing that can be explained or fully observed on a physical level.

As an analogy I could compare it to the pure bliss a spiritually enlightened person would feel in meditation. To an average person, looking at the monk they might think 'how boring', yet its only a lack of understanding that causes them to think this. Meanwhile most people go out and try to find pleasure in the outside world, yet never finding lasting satisfaction, only more craving. Not even realizing what it is they are craving and looking for. Not understanding the only thing that satisfies can be cultivated within. So it is for musicians who understand the art.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you for your answer*


```
musician/artist gets from music. Its nothing that can be explained or fully observed on a physical level.

As an analogy I could compare it to the pure bliss a spiritually enlightened person would feel in meditation. To an average person, looking at the monk they might think 'how boring', yet its only a lack of understanding that causes them to think this. Meanwhile most people go out and try to find pleasure in the outside world, yet never finding lasting satisfaction, only more craving. Not even realizing what it is they are craving and looking for. Not understanding the only thing that satisfies can be cultivated within. So it is for musicians who understand the art.
```
I love your answer...I am a frustrated musician and I feel as you do even if you think I am not entitled to feel this way.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

tdc said:


> Personally, being a musician I think it would be hard for a non-musician to grasp the level of pleasure a musician/artist gets from music. Its nothing that can be explained or fully observed on a physical level.
> 
> As an analogy I could compare it to the pure bliss a spiritually enlightened person would feel in meditation. To an average person, looking at the monk they might think 'how boring', yet its only a lack of understanding that causes them to think this. Meanwhile most people go out and try to find pleasure in the outside world, yet never finding lasting satisfaction, only more craving. Not even realizing what it is they are craving and looking for. Not understanding the only thing that satisfies can be cultivated within. So it is for musicians who understand the art.


I do admit that the satisfaction is only found after sacrifice, though. It's hard hard work. But now at this point, I'm becoming addicted to the work process itself besides the outcome, so it's all good. 

I bet there are a lot of unhappy musicians out there too, that try to find pleasure in music, but are actually craving for something else...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I do admit that the satisfaction is only found after sacrifice, though. It's hard hard work. But now at this point, I'm becoming addicted to the work process itself besides the outcome, so it's all good.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of unhappy musicians out there too, that try to find pleasure in music, but are actually craving for something else...


I think all musicians can find an element of the 'bliss consciousness' in their music, or (alluding to your point on sacrifice) they probably wouldn't be able to keep at it for long enough to get very far. As you pointed out it takes a long time. Its a matter of cultivating that bliss consciousness in one's music. Even unhappy musicians I believe can at least find that joy while they are involved in their music, and if they cannot I would suggest they find another field in which they can. The thing about music is it allows even the most miserable of people to create beauty out of whatever they may be going through. But I would suggest there is an 'art' to life itself as well, and all musicians no matter how much they enjoy the music I believe will still crave for something more beyond that. That is where meditation and spirituality come in. That is the only real way to cultivate that bliss consciousness within in all moment to moment everyday life situations all the time IMO.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I listen to about 3 hours of music per day, mostly classical (my own recordings), but also non-classical radio. So it's probably 2 or 3 discs per day on average. I don't listen while doing anything else (except maybe playing games on my mobile phone), I like to listen in a concentrated way. In the past 18-24 months, I've basically given up watching television & spend that time listening to music.

BTW, why was myaskovsky2002 banned? I think he's one of the most entertaining members here...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Andre said:


> BTW, why was myaskovsky2002 banned? I think he's one of the most entertaining members here...


Indeed! But maybe he was ranting too much, or discouraging away new members.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

opus55 said:


> It's good thing you like chamber music (did I remember right?) so you can at least finish the first movement.


that's rite opus55.... LOL

Huilunsoittaja , it is a love/hate situation on member Myaskovsky2002...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't really figure out anything he says... anyway I've seen him still posting, so I'm guessing he's not really banned.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Myaskovsky2002 was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw Vadim Repin recording of Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto in the library today. I said "so I finally get to hear Myaskovsky.."


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Odd. I haven't listened to music in over 2 weeks....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm... let me see. My commute is 40 minutes each way and I invariably listen to Met Opera Radio both ways so this is 1 h 20' per day. During lunch break at work I listen for another half hour (YouTube clips in the computer), this makes it 1 h 50'. I usually listen to at least four full operas per week (like one at some point during the week, and three during the weekend), so that's an average of 10 to 12 hours, divided by seven, it's about another 90 minutes per day. This makes it 3h 20'. Then there is some iPod listening of my opera playlists while doing other things, make it 40' more. There is no commuting during the weekend but then there is more iPod listening, one thing compensates for the other. So, OK, an average of 4 hours per day.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm impressed, Alma! May I ask, how long have you had this immense enthusiasm for operatic music?


----------



## Vor Gott (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, there's 30 minutes on the way to school, 2 hours during homework and then possibly 2 more after that. So, on an average day, I listen to about four and a half hours.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*May I say*

I think Huilunsoittaja doesn't know what she is talking about (I'm sorry), this is not an insult, but I have never discouraged anybody but you, who thinks I have an Alzheimer or can believe whatever they tell you...That is normal, don't worry...It will change, I hope.

Martin Fierro said: "Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo". The devil is wiser for being OLD than for being the devil"

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*by the way*

Knowing that somebody could learn a little thing because of me, gives me the biggest pleasure. I love Myaskovsky (but I love many others too). And I am at your service for whatever informations this humble and not very smart guy could give you.

Best regards,

Martin


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

I go through phases. Sometimes I like 2-3 weeks music-free, preferring talk radio or silence. At other times I'll be caning some of my other fave genres to death like Latin, bluegrass, celtic folk, classic soul & funk, jazz and electronica. For the past week I've been going mad for piano and violin concertos and have spent a fair bit on LvB, Brahms, Bruch, Schumann, Mendelssohn and Mozart recordings. Mind you the way many of these are paired up they're great value


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe an hour a day, during the week, then perhaps an hour and a half at the weekend. But it's choppy: I "hear" music in the kitchen while we cook, then I "listen" to music later in the evening.

So probably about 11 hours a week of varying intensity...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*working hard*

Now, I am working harder and having less time...Yesterday I had my 30 min treadmill while watching some opera...

I am happy I have my Avatar now!!!!!!! The moderator was cool.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The opera I saw*

I finished "The Enchantress" by Tchaikovsky, I started this opera two days ago...I didn't like it, the beginning is very Tchaikovsky (awesome)...one hour after it becomes boooooooooooooooring and looooooong....

Martin, trying to be objective (usually I love Tchaikovsky)


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

A little bit excited that I'll have all day to listen to classical music while I work from home tomorrow. Just wanted to brag


----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

About 9 hours each day.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tschaikowsky said:


> About 9 hours each day.


are you a DJ of classical radio station or what?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Tschaikowsky said:


> About 9 hours each day.


Fun!!! It's like a job in and of itself! You should get paid.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Incredible!*



> About 9 hours each day


.

60 minutes hours or cheap hours?....LOL

Martin


----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, no not a DJ, Classical music has been my life and passion from the age of three on. I have medical issues that prohibit me from working, and extremely limited mobility. Since I can no longer play the piano due to these constraints, or teach, I listen all day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I listen to classical music on average at least 2 hours a day, during my 2-hour-long commute to school and back. Sometimes that will be all the listening I do in a day; other days I'll pop in new CD's for a few hours while I'm reading or doing homework or playing games or whatever. In the non-winter months (basically half the year--exaggeration for effect) I'll listen to classical music while I go biking for an hour or two.


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

2-4 hours a day


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*just while exercising*

I went to the Gym today...Of course I was listening some Schreker for 2 hours...Now I'm back and have to work on a translation...Working is unhealthy! But I still need to work!
LOL (no mor music for today? who knows)

Martin


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Casual listening: 2 hours/day

Dedicated listening: 0.5 hour/day


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Now*

Casual: 0
Dedicated: 0

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Martin


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Started listening to Sibelius late saturday night. Listening for more than two hours straight into Sunday morning 12:30am.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

On a good day I can get in 4 hours of listening with attention. 

Usually just 1. 

Listening passively while I work, I tend to get in around 10 hours a day.


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to listen to at least a couple of CDs each day to satisfy my needs, and I'm constantly searching for new music, orchestral and non-orchestral. On a working day, I suppose I get three or four hours worth of "concentrated" music-listening. On the weekend, I would say up to six or seven hours, depending on how busy my schedule is.

And I prefer listening with headphones. I don't really enjoy it as much, otherwise. In my opinion, it's the subtle details (orchestration, but also the overall acoustics of the recording) that makes the listen worthwhile, most of the time.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

A little something each day, usually a work or performance I've never heard before. I rarely refer to my own library like in the past because I enjoy the element of surprise, and that means hearing something new for the first time.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I listen to music for between 2 and 5 hours a day. Usually these days most of this is classical.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Weekdays, 9.00am - 1.30pm all classical on BBC Radio 3. Saturday isn’t great for radio so I tend to play CDs, often non-classical.
Sundays - 9.00am - 2.00pm Radio 3 again, then in the afternoon, Radio 6 Music, (quirky non-classical), then back to Radio 3 for a couple of hours.
So, up to 30 hours a week, classical! :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Come to think about it, I’m spending only one to two hours of attentive listening a day (almost exclusively classical music), but probably as much as six to eight hours of background listening while reading, cooking, walking, shopping etc. (not necessarily classical). 

Gosh, really don’t have enough time sitting down and listening to music attentively!

On days when I go out, it’s even worse, often no music at all. When people come over, then it depends, if someone asks for pop, they will get Messiaen; if they don’t, they might get Chopin. :lol:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Two hours or so at work over headphones. I like to take the phones off after a piece or two to let it sit and rest my ears.
30-60 minutes preparing dinner over speakers (almost always classical)
30-60 minutes at dinner over speakers (occasionally pop from various eras, maybe 50% classical)
30-60 minutes or so after my wife goes to bed, over headphones.

So between 3-5 hours daily, with 1 hour of that being attentive listening.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

A little bit less than last year. I now no longer listen while eating except at breakfast. I prefer the silence and maybe the paper propped up against a cup.

At breakfast I choose light music and later if I'm working from home, I'll probably put on some longer works like a few symphonies or string quartets which I let play while I'm busy. Bruckner always works or Shostakovich quartets. All of this is running from the computer on either bluetooth headphones or speakers.

If I _am_ at home I will break for afternoon tea at four or four-thirty (that reads as dreadfully affected!) and I may listen to something or just read the paper.

If I have to go out to work then I take no music. I used to, but it started to feel like making work for myself. I can't explain it. I now prefer to listen to things going on around me (the workroom is pretty quiet anyway) and there are now a lot of songbirds who think it's spring with this nice weather.

Having not listened to anything for some hours, I can arrive home, have a pot of tea and maybe listen to something - might be jazz, might be classical, might be funk - and then a quiet meal.

I'm quite a boring so-and-so.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I listen to 20 minutes of classical music during my lunch break every day. Also 20 minutes, 3 times a week when doing my back excersises.

And since I bought my new speakers (Nubert 513) in January, I try to listen to one CD, non classical, at a little higher volume , once a week 

So much great classical music, and so little time .......


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

How much time do I spend listening to classical music?

Answer: Not enough!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

6-10 hours a day. Mostly at nights while I read something.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My listening experience is irregular. Some days I listen to music for hours, usually from 2 to 4 hours, but it can go as far as to 7 to 8 hours, while in some other days I don't listen to music at all. The time I spend listening to music in a day depends heavily on my mood and in my time availability.

Also, I prefer to listen to less music but listen to it with attention than the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

at least 6 hours a day, except when traveling; i like to discover two new cds (mostly contemporary) in the morning when i am still fresh; two cds in the afternoon of versions i want to hear again; in the evening relaxed listening to music i know and enjoy;


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm still listening to classical a few hours a day. Just finished listening to British choral works from Art Rock's game; now starting in with the Max Reger works from round one of my own game. About half my daily listening is Bach.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Depends how busy I am, but seldom less than 90 minutes, even on the fullest of schedule.


----------



## Esau (Jul 31, 2016)

Active Listening:1 hour
Passive Listening:2-3 hours
I usually listen to more complex works (symohonies, concertos, string quartets) when I have time to fully concentrate on it. Because If not I get lost. 
But when I want background music. I prefer to listen to charming and rythmic pieces (ballets, waltz, or little piano pieces).


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably around 12/day on the weekdays, more like 16/day on the weekends. I listen to music from the moment I wake up to the moment I fall asleep, and I listen to music while working except when I'm in a meeting or on a call. Over the years, I've trimmed my hobbies and activities to mostly those I can do while I'm listening to music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2019)

I sometimes listen to pop music of jazz in the car or in background, but I only listen to classical music when I can focus on it fully. That is a half hour per day, if I'm lucky.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Average: I spend 3-4 hours a day. At least 2 hours of opera at the gym while lifting weights (4 times a week), 30 minutes when I am on the trademill (opera DVD)
> 1.30 hours here and there.
> 
> Martin
> ...


Somehow I see Opera as appropriate listening for weight lifting.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

A **** ton, let's put it that way lol


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Somehow I see Opera as appropriate listening for weight lifting.


It totally is, isn't it? I thought the same thing when I read that post :lol: I think it will take me getting into weight lifting to finally understand opera.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

It's impossible for me to estimate, really. It depends on several factors:

1. If I'm working -- My profession allows me to listen to music, which I do, but because I'm self-employed at something that doesn't require my constant attention, I'm often inclined to take off for weeks/months at a time. 

2. If I'm "into" classical -- My musical tastes are broad, so I don't just listen to classical. But I'd say it probably accounts for ~50% of my listening. 

3. If I'm "into" music -- Likewise, my artistic tastes are broad, so I don't just spend free time with music. I also watch a lot of films, play video games, read/write literature, etc. 

If I am working, if I'm into classical and music at the time, then it's entirely possible for me to spend 12+ hours a day listening to classical music, and I've done this for months at a time before backing off. OTOH, I can also go months without doing that, or doing it to a much lesser degree.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Much less than I used to, but when I do listen it tends to be for a few hours. Going through one or two symphony cycles on a Sunday afternoon when cleaning the house is common.

I used to listen a lot in the mornings, but now prefer to read in the hour or so before I leave for work.

The majority or listening is classical and to a lesser extent jazz. I barely listen to pop music, but some things I like to hear now and again.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

samm said:


> Much less than I used to, but when I do listen it tends to be for a few hours. Going through one or two symphony cycles on a Sunday afternoon when cleaning the house is common.
> 
> I used to listen a lot in the mornings, but now prefer to read in the hour or so before I leave for work.
> 
> The majority or listening is classical and to a lesser extent jazz. I barely listen to pop music, but some things I like to hear now and again.


I could never give up my hour and a half or so of listening in the morning before work. I value it more than my sleep, so I get up much earlier than I need to, even though I work pretty early. Are you the kind of person who doesn't like to read while listening to music? It's true that it takes attention away from both activities, but sometimes it can be enjoyable.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Several hours a week. My classical listening is probably 85 percent of my total music listening these days.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Similar pattern to others: maybe 2 hours on week days, a bit more in the weekend. Currently finished the first of four weeks without music (trip to China).


Well, that changed a lot since taking early retirement in 2012. Nowadays, unless we go out on a day trip, it's easily 8 hours a day.


----------

